# Eye Discharge and Foot Chewing



## crazihunibabi (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum, but heard it was wonderful. I have a 3 year old, 165 lb. OEM and she has terrible allergies. She gets ear infections, chews the pads off her feet and seems just generally miserable during certain times of the year. We have spent thousands on vets with her multitude of problems and don't seem to be getting anywhere. I just ordered something called the neck hug since she seems to be able to get around her cone while we are away and chew. She also has this constant discharge from her eyes that has a terrible smell to it. The vet said that it was caused by dry eye and gave us medicine (at $50.00 at tube). Would be more than willing to pay, but it doesn't seem to help her at all. We clean her eyes so often, that she is now developing sores around her eyes. We use the softest rags and try to go easy. Looking for any advice I can get to avoid any more vet visits (which don't help at all!!) to help my girl. Thanks so much!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well unfortunately it sounds like it may be environmental, which you can not change. I am not getting what a OEM is but I guess it doesn't matter. What you need to do is strengthen her immune system. Have you thought of going raw. I have a basset hound with horrible allergies, she gets them in the forum of ear infections. I have been on again of again with these. 

I am at the moment giving her Chinese Herbs and a strong formula of Zymox, we will see. I feed her PMR. What do you feed her and what if ever have you changed her too?


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

I would definitely look into raw at this point.


----------



## danielba73 (Sep 12, 2013)

Do you smell something like "moldy bread" around her feet?
You probably want to try and feed her a carb free diet for sometime and see if that improves her general health.


----------



## crazihunibabi (Sep 19, 2013)

OEM, Old English Mastiff. Sorry. I belong to a Mastiff forum and they only use OEM  I have been talking to someone else who belongs to this forum and recommended going raw. I'm doing my preliminary research now. I started out feeding her Solid Gold Wolf Cub and King, but they stopped producing it. That was the beginning of the problems. Although I did change her over to another grain free diet slowly, it didn't seem to matter. She could not handle any of the other ones I tried. Nutro, Blue Mountain, etc. All grain free bison, which is what she began on. The vets say it's not related to food, even though that's what seemed to trigger it. What is Zymox and PMR? Thanks for responding


----------



## crazihunibabi (Sep 19, 2013)

She used to be on grain free. She has no mold smell. No yeast. Now her hears, they smell horrible. Even after cleaning them with medicated ear cleaner every other day. Thanks for responding.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey K:
PMR= Prey Model Raw. The other link I gave you the other day shows you how to get started on PMR. 
Zymox is an ear ointment you can get over the counter. They make ear drops and shampoos. I use the shampoo on Ecko.
Apple Cider Vinegar with the mother used as a wipe down as well as an addition to her food will help a little.
Bee Pollen has worked really well for a friend of mine to help build immunity to allergies.
Glad folks are starting to chime in with ideas for you. I think most of us will want to steer you to raw. The transition can be challenging, but once you see the difference it sells itself. It's also less challenging if you have a mentor, and a forum like this to ask questions and get help from.


----------



## crazihunibabi (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Yeah. I'm thinkin raw is my way to go. I've been on craigslist looking up chest freezers. You mentioned something about coconut oil as well. How much to use in food for 165 lb. She eats four cups a day (until I can get my stuff ready to switch)? Already picked up Vinegar


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

crazihunibabi said:


> She used to be on grain free. She has no mold smell. No yeast. Now her hears, they smell horrible. Even after cleaning them with medicated ear cleaner every other day. Thanks for responding.


As I read this thread it appears to me that there may be a couple of things happening:

1) Your dog may have allergies. At this time of the year we wind up having to give our #1 GSP antihistamines because he has seasonal allergies. It can be benedryl, zyrtec, claritin, allegra... whatever works best. ALL of these are available in generic, BTW. 

See: ANTIHISTAMINES FOR DOGS & CATS » Cheyenne West Animal Hospital or do a google for "antihistamines for dogs".

2) Your dog may have an ear infection. Is she shaking hear head a lot or scratching at her ears?

I'm sure the raw feeders on here would like to steer you towards that as a panacea, but addressing seasonal/environmental allergies and a possible ear infection seem more likely to me.

JMHO,


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Make sure the vinegar is Apple Cider and has the mother in it. The mother is the important part.
Probably just do a tablespoon of coconut oil a day. If she has no issues with fish oil, you could rotate out days with that. I bought a pump of fish oil online and Ecko gets 2 pumps every other day and coconut oil on the off days. They are both really good for them.


----------



## crazihunibabi (Sep 19, 2013)

We have tried benadryl. Because of her weight we have to give 6 pills at a time, twice daily and she's decided she doesn't like them. We tried putting them inside of food, we've tried the pill pockets, we tried just shoving them down her throat and she just throws them up about 20 minutes later. I haven't tried liquid form yet. Do you happen to know? I was going to call my vet and see if I am able to do liquid form. As for the ear, I think it is the beginning of an ear infection but not bad yet. Hopefully we are catching it before we have to make a trip to the vet for more medicine. I feel like I spend my life and life savings at the vet. Lol.


----------



## crazihunibabi (Sep 19, 2013)

Lol. I rembered you saying about the mother. Does it matter what kind of coconut oil and fish oil? I can pick up tomorrow.


----------



## britt0325 (Jul 11, 2013)

I've read that you can give 1 tbs of coconut oil per 30lbs, our 1/2-1 tsp per 10lbs, so I would say you could probably do more then 1 tbs a day for a dog as large as yours. I would start off slowly though, it's recommended to start off at about 1 tsp, for larger dogs, and slowly add more because it can cause stomach upset and diarrhea if the dog isn't used to it. 

It was also recommended to cut the daily amount into two feedings, which might be important if you're feeding the larger amounts you would be for a large dog. 

I only give my dog 1/4 tsp, even though he should be able to get more then that, but I think he doesn't handle much more then that well. I don't give it enough for him to work up a tolerance for it, I suppose. 

This is where I got my info from:
Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer: COCONUT OIL IS GOOD FOR YOUR DOG'S and CAT's HEALTH


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i use organic coconut oil.
you can try amazon.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Organic is always better. For pretty much everything.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

EckoMac, can you share a bit more info about the bee pollen?? How/where do you get it? What sort of regimen do you use for administering it? Is it a pill/powder/something else?


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

meggels said:


> EckoMac, can you share a bit more info about the bee pollen?? How/where do you get it? What sort of regimen do you use for administering it? Is it a pill/powder/something else?


Health stores, organic shops, and places like that. I belive it is granule or powder. Although in this day and age almost anything can be bought in a capsule. My friend Amy uses the granules.
I'd go with a tspn a day and go from there. From what I understand it's a "food"and not a med, so you don't really have to worry about ODing.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

When you were feeding grain free, was it also potato free? My westie mix has terrible allergies, and all grains and potatoes set them off terribly. There are kibbles on the market that are grain and potato free. Have you tried a fish based kibble? My dog does best on this and has problems with anything with feathers - chicken, duck, turkey (and eggs) or that eats grass - lamb, bison, kangaroo, beef. She also has a terrible grass allergy, which is probably why. Her allergic reaction: chews feet and skin like crazy; licks feet until they're red.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> As I read this thread it appears to me that there may be a couple of things happening:
> 
> 1) Your dog may have allergies. At this time of the year we wind up having to give our #1 GSP antihistamines because he has seasonal allergies. It can be benedryl, zyrtec, claritin, allegra... whatever works best. ALL of these are available in generic, BTW.
> 
> ...


HAW......... just so you remember I may be a raw feeder but I am also a kibble feeder so stop it. Lets not get nasty, you are always talking about raw people starting things, hume started this one ...... I included think it may be best for this pup. The rest of what you said was very helpful. 

I am dealing with ear infections because I am a dumb a-- and my basset has gotten into bread twice now. I am doing Chinese Herbs and Zymoc Advanced Formula ..... plus Oxy Boost. WE will see, today they are drier and her eyes look better.

But I will say having my Bullmastiff having rashes on her belly and never really clearing up until I went raw on her I think it is worth a try.

JMHO


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Herzo said:


> HAW......... just so you remember I may be a raw feeder but I am also a kibble feeder so stop it. Lets not get nasty, you are always talking about raw people starting things, hume started this one ...... I included think it may be best for this pup. The rest of what you said was very helpful.
> 
> I am dealing with ear infections because I am a dumb a-- and my basset has gotten into bread twice now. I am doing Chinese Herbs and Zymoc Advanced Formula ..... plus Oxy Boost. WE will see, today they are drier and her eyes look better.
> 
> ...


Frankly, I don't think it's logical to switch the dog to a totally different type of diet (raw) without first finding the root cause of the issues. That's hardly "[getting] nasty"; it's just common sense.

In the meantime, the dog's symptoms/suffering can possibly be eased with the use of antihistamines as well as checking out whether or not there is an ear infection.

Pax,


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well we will have to agree to disagree, I think if I said, I'm sure the kibble feeders and yourself would think it was a :boink: if I said, I'm sure the kibble feeders would like to steer you to kibble as a cure all.

You of all people know all the trouble we have had on here lately so to single out Raw people is indeed taking a jab and you know it. You could have very well left that out of your post and had an informative post. But I do not believe it was not meant as a jab. You are the only one that truly knows and I think if you are being honest with your self you know it was meant as just that.

Most of the raw feeders seem to be gone from here, will it only be fine if we all leave? This forum is almost dead because of all the raw feeders leaving.


----------

